# WTB Horn Hunter Full Curl Combo



## carsonc1974 (Jul 23, 2012)

After trying one a couple eberlestock packs, I've changed my mind. Hoping for a full curl combo, but would get a system for the right price. Thanks!


----------



## pizzaman_288 (Apr 26, 2010)

I just got 1 from off of Amazon and only paid 250.00


----------



## carsonc1974 (Jul 23, 2012)

I think they must be sold out. I tried that already.


----------

